# where can i buy cheap locusts



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a bearded dragon that loves his locusts and im going through about 2 tubs a week which is costing me £20 a month in total! is there anywhere online where i can buy locusts in bulk like 50 or a 100 at a time cus im sure that would work out cheaper? i don't want to breed them as ive started up a dubia roach breeding colony im just waiting for them to increase in numbers so for the moment im sticking with locusts, any websites you can give me or even any ebay sellers please send me the link  thanks


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Scalesandfangs.co.uk

At present our tub prices work out cheaper than buying bulk bags due to the quantities we put in each tub. 

We sell super tubs of locust for just £2 per tub.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Tubs and bulk available at very competitive prices from the link below...


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

I use Live Foods they have always bin great and its free delivery i get the sacks of 50 and keep em in a large plastic tank feed em green veg and keep em warm and they last ages


----------



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks  the only thing im worried about getting locusts in bulk is that they will either end up dying or get to that huge adult size where they get those creepy wings! as i only have 1 beardie x


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I use www.internetreptile.com or www.rickslivefood.co.uk

Internet reptile has free delivery

If your beardie is an adult i wouldnt worry about the locusts getting the wings my beardie chomps through those with no problems


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Aaahhh, to only have 1 beardie!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

knowlex said:


> I use Live Foods they have always bin great and its free delivery i get the sacks of 50 and keep em in a large plastic tank feed em green veg and keep em warm and they last ages


Probably the best price (inc. P&P) that you'll find online, I've bought from them before and would definitely recommend


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

i only have one aswell and he loves the big ones with wings haha lol


----------



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

or this could also be a good reason to get another 1 or 2 bearded dragons.....hehe x


----------

